# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle



## twocolor

Thoughts???


----------



## twocolor

Oh, and since the 10 seconds I posted this, I was asked to show it to the corporate office of Little Caesers!


----------



## pixmedic

I cant really decide if i feel there's too much up top. 
on one hand, there's a _*lot*_ of frame above the subject. 
on the other hand, I kinda think the light near the top of the frame is important for some reason. 

the _*real*_ flaw in the picture is that you used an orange headband, which is Michelangelo, who uses nun-chucks,  but the weapon in the picture is a Sai, which is Rafael, who wears red. 
That _*could *_just be nitpicking though.


----------



## waday

pixmedic said:


> the _*real*_ flaw in the picture is that you used an orange headband, which is Michelangelo, who uses nun-chucks, but the weapon in the picture is a Sai, which is Rafael, who wears red.


Totally agree with this.

Another flaw is that it's not Donatello, clearly the best TMNT of all.

(All those flaws aside , it's a great image!)


----------



## pixmedic

waday said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the _*real*_ flaw in the picture is that you used an orange headband, which is Michelangelo, who uses nun-chucks, but the weapon in the picture is a Sai, which is Rafael, who wears red.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this.
> 
> Another flaw is that it's not Donatello, clearly the best TMNT of all.
Click to expand...


he does machines!


----------



## waday

pixmedic said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the _*real*_ flaw in the picture is that you used an orange headband, which is Michelangelo, who uses nun-chucks, but the weapon in the picture is a Sai, which is Rafael, who wears red.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this.
> 
> Another flaw is that it's not Donatello, clearly the best TMNT of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he does machines!
Click to expand...

He does! I'd like to think he'd be the photographer of the bunch...


----------



## tirediron

My comic knowlege runs to Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse and Uncle Scrooge, so I got nothin' on the whole "Turtles" aspect, but it's damn creative!


----------



## JohnnyWrench

Brilliant! I love this. Well done.


----------



## baturn

Well, the TMNT references went right over my head, but I think it is a very cool photo.


----------



## twocolor

pixmedic said:


> I cant really decide if i feel there's too much up top.
> on one hand, there's a _*lot*_ of frame above the subject.
> on the other hand, I kinda think the light near the top of the frame is important for some reason.
> 
> the _*real*_ flaw in the picture is that you used an orange headband, which is Michelangelo, who uses nun-chucks,  but the weapon in the picture is a Sai, which is Rafael, who wears red.
> That _*could *_just be nitpicking though.



I KNEW I would get called out on the incorrect use of weapons lol!!  I might go in and change the color so it matches the weapon.  Michaelangelo's weapons were the only ones my son DOESN'T have lol!!  So I better go in and make it red??!!


----------



## twocolor

baturn said:


> Well, the TMNT references went right over my head, but I think it is a very cool photo.



Thank you!


----------



## twocolor

JohnnyWrench said:


> Brilliant! I love this. Well done.



Thank you!


----------



## twocolor

tirediron said:


> My comic knowlege runs to Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse and Uncle Scrooge, so I got nothin' on the whole "Turtles" aspect, but it's damn creative!



Now you have me wondering how I could put Mickey, Donald and Scrooge in an alley....... with a baby..... that just sounds like trouble!!! lol!


----------



## robbins.photo

twocolor said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comic knowlege runs to Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse and Uncle Scrooge, so I got nothin' on the whole "Turtles" aspect, but it's damn creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have me wondering how I could put Mickey, Donald and Scrooge in an alley....... with a baby..... that just sounds like trouble!!! lol!
Click to expand...


Ok, well Scrooge never really struck me as being a people person, Donald has anger management issues and Mickey.. ehh.. well, I'm sorry but something about that guy always did seem "off" to me.

Personally I'm still trying to get over the fact that the kid doesn't even own his own set of nunchaku.  Really.  At that age.


----------



## JacaRanda

The first thing I thought of was large boxes of Resees Peanut Butter Cups.  Pretty much started drooling.


----------



## twocolor

robbins.photo said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comic knowlege runs to Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse and Uncle Scrooge, so I got nothin' on the whole "Turtles" aspect, but it's damn creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have me wondering how I could put Mickey, Donald and Scrooge in an alley....... with a baby..... that just sounds like trouble!!! lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, well Scrooge never really struck me as being a people person, Donald has anger management issues and Mickey.. ehh.. well, I'm sorry but something about that guy always did seem "off" to me.
> 
> Personally I'm still trying to get over the fact that the kid doesn't even own his own set of nunchaku.  Really.  At that age.
Click to expand...


Mom fail!!! lol!


----------



## twocolor

JacaRanda said:


> The first thing I thought of was large boxes of Resees Peanut Butter Cups.  Pretty much started drooling.



haha!!! That will be my next set up!


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I love it. I gave a "Turtles" talking birthday card to my 90-year-old sister. Her great-granddaughter loves those guys (she's 4). My sister took her grandkids and ggdaughter to Turtles' movies so 3 generations of folks would know about the color of the headbands. My point is you need to nail the details because LOTS of people dig those crazy dudes. I wish I'd have thunk of such a great photo idea.


----------



## cauzimme

I like that it's creative, I like the concept, but there's something that bother me. 
I would love the background picture without the baby, or the see a 1:1 crop center around the baby. 
Good job tho! Technically can't say anything, I guess it's just personnal taste


----------



## chuasam

I don't generally like baby photos but this one is good.
Once again, you can change the color to red so that it matches the weapon.
P.S. Donatello is the best.


----------



## twocolor

desertrattm2r12 said:


> I love it. I gave a "Turtles" talking birthday card to my 90-year-old sister. Her great-granddaughter loves those guys (she's 4). My sister took her grandkids and ggdaughter to Turtles' movies so 3 generations of folks would know about the color of the headbands. My point is you need to nail the details because LOTS of people dig those crazy dudes. I wish I'd have thunk of such a great photo idea.


I think if mom had come in and had brought in the details we would have nailed it.  I can't be required to have on hand every single weapon for every turtle lol!  Fortunately a little 5 minute work and the colors are switched to match the weapon!


----------

